# Living costs comparison



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Now I guess that most MHF'ers have their wheels primarily to enjoy the freedom of moving around as they choose - be it for weekend getaway, holiday or for working away. I've read several threads re costs of MHing and many say that they would do it whatever the costs so I will understand if I don't get many replies to this question which is mainly directed to RV'ers:- 

If you put aside the initial purchase costs and travelling away (as opposed to moving sites) costs how would you compare the cost of fulltime living in an RV on proper sites with the cost of living in a modest 2 bed semi in the UK? 

....or to put it another way how does the cost of servicing, insurance, site fees, moving sites, keeping mobile, LPG heating & cooking compare with similar lifestyle in a two bed semi with its council tax and all it's domestic fuel bills. 

Good luck and no prizes for answers :wink: 
Paul


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi... i think it is a matter of choice in a ideal world you would have both myself id go for fulltiming if you dont like were you are move on a 2 bed semi is for life even if you grow to dislike it as for cost this year so far ive spent about £1000 on maintanance and updating my rv 
Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
All I will say to this is that house prices go up and motorhomes go down in value. How much of either will depend upon many factors but your wealth will never increase with vehicle ownership in my opinion.
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> Good luck and no prizes for answers :wink:
> Paul


To be honest, there's not a lot in it and if anybody thinks that fulltiming is a cheap option (especially based in the UK in an RV) then I'm afraid your in for a shock.
We've been based on the same basic CL in Cheshire for over 6 years now, (obviously biding by the 21 day rule-which isn't hard when you go away for the w/e at least once or twice a month).
Over that time, we've given the farmer over 13K in fees. We still pay our share of council tax at the Mother in Laws address so that we have a postcode (VERY neccessary in this beauracratic country!) 
Factor in extortionate fuel cost, appreciation (if your lucky) in house prices, depreciation (undoubtable!) of your RV and not inconsiderable cost of insurance (which BTW ISN'T watertight!) and I think you'll find there's not much in it.

Fulltiming is something you should do for the love of the lifestyle, not to save money, certainly not if your gonna run an RV


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Keith - Yes I can easily see there is no comparison when looking at values and depreciation - the house would be far better. My question is more about living costs disregarding those factors. Although I suppose you can say that if one spends £30k on an RV instead of £130k on a house you could have £100k invested to give £100 a week regular income.



zaskar said:


> To be honest, there's not a lot in it and if anybody thinks that fulltiming is a cheap option (especially based in the UK in an RV) then I'm afraid your in for a shock.


I suppose this is what I was thinking. My reasons for going mobile would not be to save money but to give me a better lifestyle than living singly in a small old house which I would probably have to work just to keep it going.

I'm pretty sure that an RV will not be my first MH but several posts recently do make them sound really nice so it's something I will be keen to explore when I eventually do get mobile.

Paul


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Paul agree with everything so far..
I manage to live cheaply because my 'lil RV is old enough for depreciation not to be a real issue..

I cant afford the first rung of the housing ladder (my own fault for not putting roots down 10 years ago, as much as anything) and the RV and it's location is cheaper and better for me than a bricks alternative.. much cheaper..

but , servicing/maintenance (will be) done by me where possible etc etc

John


----------

